# WooHoo! Camper turns Two! (photos)



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Camper turned two on Monday, so we went Camping (of course), on the banks of the Nooksack River, at the base of Mt. Baker. 









After sleeping in,









Camper decided he'd try his paw at running the rapids.









But he found out that "Nooksack" is the Native American term that means Great River Will Wash Foolish Puppy Out to Sea.







So he stayed closer to shore.


After a great 4 day trip of camping, hiking, playing soccer (soccer balls go with us _everywhere_), and just being a bona fide mountain dog, Camper came home to a nice quiet celebration. Pure, natural Vanilla ice cream (no grains, no soy, no potato, no rice!). Lots of bad singing! Zamboni couldn't wait! 









As a matter of fact, she ate her ice cream so fast, she got brain freeze!









Happy Birthday 2nd birthday Campeche, our beloved Crazy Man!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

<span style="color: #FF0000">HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRAZYMAN CAMPER!!!!!!!!!! </span>







Two years of keeping Mom and Dad and Boni on their toes.. great job!!







I hope you had a wonderful trip going camping. It sure looks like Boni enjoyed your party as much as you did.







Wishing you many, many happy years ahead, Campeche!









Happy B Day to Camper!!!









<span style="color: #33CC00">With Love from</span>








<span style="color: #FF6666">Patti</span>







and <span style="color: #3366FF">Grimm</span>








<span style="color: #FF99FF">XOXOXOXOXOXOXOX etc!</span> May your day be a blast!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday handsome Camper!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Camper. Sounds like you had a great birthday! Here's to many more.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Camper! Sounds like a great birthday!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy 2nd Birthday, Camper. Looks like you and Zamboni are sure living the life! Pets from Jamie and slurps from Ris.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Camper! Sounds like you had a great bday celebration!!!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!

Looks like you had a great time


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

handsome Camper!!! Looks like you all had fun!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Camper! Looks like you and your family had a great weekend!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Looks like so much fun! Happy 2nd Birthday Camper...we need to see more pictures of you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Camper-Man! Looks like a heckuva celebration! Wish we could have joined you!!!!!!!


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy freakin Birthday Campeche!!!
Still as handsome as ever.

Love the photos. Zamboni looks great too and younger than ever.


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 14pt'>Camper!</span></span>


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Camper. Wow 4 days of camping for your birthday. What a treat!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes! Camper has been celebrating non-stop since his birthday! He's sure enjoying his third year already!


----------

